
Using the KVM API - JoshTriplett
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/658511/4d01711a15d0268d/
======
maguirre
I have been considering a subscription to lwn.net. I am a kernel-enthusiast
(not quite a kernel hacker).

I see articles from there linked to HN fairly regularly but can anyone here
shed a light on the quality of articles?

~~~
JoshTriplett
> can anyone here shed a light on the quality of articles

Exceptionally high, in general. I find it the next best thing to subscribing
to the LKML firehose; LWN summarizes developments in the kernel and many other
areas, in addition to detailed technical articles on specific topics. If you
do any work at all in Open Source, and especially if you care about the Linux
kernel, you should subscribe.

